# Have you seen our MK5 kits???



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

This is the show kit with 19"s running 235/25/19's.







This is the front kit for the show version. Double Bellow bag, complete bolt in. 5.125" drop. No factory strut bearing, used. No failure.







Here is our performance kit front. Sleeve style, sway bar provisions, our strut bearing design. 4" drop. 9-way adjustable rebound, damping.
I will get some pics of the rear pics on here in a bit. 



















_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 6:38 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lower it!!!!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

to funny, it will be lower all the way around when we release our gen 3 kit. The thing is quality plays a good roll with our stuff. Not how fast we can get it on the market.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_to funny, it will be lower all the way around when we release our gen 3 kit. The thing is quality plays a good roll with our stuff. Not how fast we can get it on the market.

excuses. lowerrr it.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

The tire and wheel package on here will not let it go any lower, rubbing issues if you understand. I will see if we have the factory wheels here still. Maybe I can get some pics with those. Overall height was shorter on the factory tire set-up. Which would make the car sit lower. Are there other lower rabbits on here with 19"s? 
not pressed on making excuses. thats why I'm still here. 


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 9:01 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

They're just giving you a hard time... seems like you guys are basically even with anything else that's been done for mk5's on 19's. I have no idea what the tire specs are on these...
Tuddy on bagyards:
















Paul(plain)'s old rabbit when it was on 19's. He had is own custom setup, but it was similar to mason tech's old bearing relocation setup.


















_Modified by Retromini at 9:25 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_ Are there other lower rabbits on here with 19"s? 


yeah. someone else is going to have to find the picture though.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Have you seen our MK5 kits???

Why yes, yes I have. I have one in my garage right now.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (Capt. Obvious)*

Nice that white rabbit looks bada$$. I am gonna post a pic of the underside of the car here in a few. The lowest part of the crossmember is about an inch off the ground. 
Hard times are all good, only makes us want to get to the next step even faster. 
But serioulsy that white car is clean as hell looking.


_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 10:08 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Why yes, yes I have. I have one in my garage right now.









get that **** installed for him already


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_get that **** installed for him already









I'm working on it! Gotta get some stuff painted first.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (Capt. Obvious)*

So you are installing one of our kits then Capt.??


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

your rabbit is hella fresh man


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*









I have this kit on both of my cars.It rides great but just doesn't go low enough in the fronts for me.On the gti it's a little easier to deal with because of the votex bodykit.But on my R32 the sub-frame is still at least an inch from the ground with 17's on and 205 45's.








I'm putting some bagyard shorties on to remedy the issue.But like I said they do ride great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_So you are installing one of our kits then Capt.?? 

Yessir.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (Capt. Obvious)*

I will add my 3 to this post.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? ([email protected])*

Nice Kevin, how is the shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Have you seen our MK5 kits??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Nice Kevin, how is the shop?

Shop is good. Iv got into 2 major projects, 52 Ford F1, and a 29 Model A. Also doing a SSBC big brake upgrade on a 86 C10, and lowering a Tahoe today. Its been pretty busy in the shop for this time of year. Just trying to get things done. I want to spend more time on the online promotions but there just isnt enough time in the day.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Shop is good. Iv got into 2 major projects, 52 Ford F1, and a 29 Model A. Also doing a SSBC big brake upgrade on a 86 C10, and lowering a Tahoe today. Its been pretty busy in the shop for this time of year. Just trying to get things done. *I want to spend more time on the online promotions but there just isnt enough time in the day.*


Try crank!! I hear it is the perfect remedy for that problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Jesse, what show on the west coast did Corey just go to?


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

Has anyone here installed this on a Passat?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (jimntjames)*

We were just at Dubfest 2009. Pretty good show. I will post some pics.


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

thanks jesse!!







i just got off the phone with you an hour ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_We were just at Dubfest 2009. Pretty good show. I will post some pics.


It was nice meeting you man, thanks for all the help. Now you have to come out and we will hit up TAD gear!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (oscar_block)*

It was great meeting you guys. I sent that stuff out yesterday, so it should be there by Tuesday. I sent Devon an e-mail with some questions for you. 
Hell yeah, TAD gear all the way man. I should be out there in the next month or so.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

oscar_block's pimp little ride on our new MK4 kit, the grey ride.
The red MK5 is the DUBFEST leaders ride on our performance kit.
And the bad little matchbox green mini truck is Tim Tomas'es sweet little ride from TOMAS SPORT TUNING. Check him out he is a bad bad man. http://www.tomassporttuning.com


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*









Totally bad ass


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread needs some lift pics!!


----------



## hesimo69 (Mar 25, 2007)

your kits look great!!!
really looking into it.. does it fit an 08 a3, i know the whole suspension is almost identical to the mkv gti's


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (hesimo69)*

where can i find pricing and info on the mkiv kits and parts, i went to your site but only saw mkiv stuff.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flat Black VW* »_where can i find pricing and info on the mkiv kits and parts, i went to your site but only saw mkiv stuff.

Check your PM.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

good stuff guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Flat Black VW)*

Response from these guys may be slow right now as everyone is getting ready for Sema. f you have any questions let me know. 
I dont leave for another 8 days


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

when i see someone on the ground with these ill be really impressed, they look awsome and seem to have good reveiws just no low factor


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

from what i have been hearing, they are now offering a version that are about an Inch shorter than the previous, thus getting the car lower to the earth


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (only19fam)*

Sharing some Air Lift love!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Tom(Dubfest))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom(Dubfest)* »_Sharing some Air Lift love!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this one. Shame about the tree screwing up a great image.
are those 18's or 19's?


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

19's... i will have some better shots soon, this was a random shot in the mountains.
Tom


----------



## only19fam (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a few of mine running some airlift love can't fault the kit works great with no problems at all to date.


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

wheels are classy, nice choice.


----------

